# Kevin Levrone Strives for 405lb Bench



## Arnold (Oct 12, 2009)

Warmup:

135 lbs x 4, 185 lbs x 6, 225 lbs x 4, 275 lbs x 4

Workout:

315 lbs 4 sets, 4 reps each  ( 3 min rest between each set )






YouTube Video


----------



## DiGiTaL (Oct 12, 2009)

He's impressive.


----------



## Perdido (Oct 13, 2009)

Good looking benches with full ROM! 
I got 1 @ 315 finally last week.


----------



## T_man (Oct 13, 2009)

wow his arms are so big they dont even look right


----------



## Arnold (Oct 13, 2009)

T_man said:


> wow his arms are so big they dont even look right



definitely a genetic high point.


----------



## Hoglander (Oct 13, 2009)

In my mind he looks like he could rep 405. So it's a little disappointing. 

When it comes to making a plan to increase bench I like the below posted better than what he suggests. I've tried 5x5 with adding ten which is similar to what he suggests. For me this produced MUCH better:  

Muscle Media's Benchpress Routine

It's good but leaves out warm up sets. Don't leave warm up out or you'll get hurt.


----------



## Double D (Oct 14, 2009)

That is the WORST workout music I have ever heard!!!!!! No wonder he cannot bench 405! I would have a hard time with 225 with that music!


----------



## Perdido (Oct 14, 2009)

Malley said:


> That is the WORST workout music I have ever heard!!!!!! No wonder he cannot bench 405! I would have a hard time with 225 with that music!



I agree. I can't figure it out why they play that crap in gyms. It must be "we have a treadmill so therefor we must play shit music."


----------



## Arnold (Oct 14, 2009)

that is what ipods are for.


----------



## tballz (Oct 14, 2009)

Hoglander said:


> In my mind he looks like he could rep 405. So it's a little disappointing.


Yea I agree.  It looks like he could do way more than what he's doing.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 14, 2009)

Ill bet he can and already has done 315.  Hes too big to not be able to.

So hes gonna do 325lbs in 2 days?  Is this overkill?


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh yeah, if Stewart sees this, hes gonna resurrect an old thread we all know.


----------



## Double D (Oct 14, 2009)

Thats about how I got my bench up to 405. I started benching 3 times a week. Mon, Weds, and Fri. Shot up there real quick. Of course I was only doing it once a week before.


----------



## Perdido (Oct 14, 2009)

Prince said:


> that is what ipods are for.



So true aging wise man


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 14, 2009)

Malley said:


> Thats about how I got my bench up to 405. I started benching 3 times a week. Mon, Weds, and Fri. Shot up there real quick. Of course I was only doing it once a week before.



Really ?  The same type of rep scheme as this guy's?

Id feel like I was getting weaker..


----------



## Double D (Oct 14, 2009)

No, just 3 days a week in general. I wouldnt do 4X4 all 3 days.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 14, 2009)

can someone give me some background info on this guy?  I mean, I am going to assume something happened to him because in some of his videos he is a steroid monster, then in others he looks like me, then in others he looks like a fatass....so what's up with him?


----------



## Perdido (Oct 14, 2009)

He took 4 years off from training to pursue an acting career.
The Levrone Report


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 14, 2009)

Malley said:


> No, just 3 days a week in general. I wouldnt do 4X4 all 3 days.



So...what did u do?


----------



## T_man (Oct 15, 2009)

DiGiTaL said:


> He's impressive.



Digital I hope thats not you in your avatar


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 15, 2009)

I thought this guy could bench way more than that...Did he take alot of time off or something?  And in 20 days?   Woa.  I've been thinking about trying to get the 405 mark.  I'm 315 for two sets of 3 or one set of 5 or 6.  I think I'll turn up the heat a little.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Oct 16, 2009)

T_man said:


> Digital I hope thats not you in your avatar



That is me.  I competed against Merk and came first, he came 2nd.


----------



## glennmo (Oct 16, 2009)

Isn't 315 the same weight he first used when he started free weight training in his transformation experiment ?


----------



## T_man (Oct 17, 2009)

DiGiTaL said:


> That is me.  I competed against Merk and came first, he came 2nd.



too bigggggg


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 17, 2009)

DiGiTaL said:


> That is me.  I competed against Merk and came first, he came 2nd.



Flattering, yet homo-erotic!


----------



## quark (Oct 18, 2009)

Hoglander said:


> In my mind he looks like he could rep 405. So it's a little disappointing.
> 
> When it comes to making a plan to increase bench I like the below posted better than what he suggests. I've tried 5x5 with adding ten which is similar to what he suggests. For me this produced MUCH better:
> 
> ...



This is a cool looking routine. I'm gonna try it... how much was your increase on your bench?


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 21, 2009)

If he used an arch and leg drive he could probably do it.


----------



## Double D (Oct 21, 2009)

AKIRA said:


> So...what did u do?



Honestly I recall posting in my journal numerous times bench.....and I caught alot of slack from Stewart on it, but hey it worked. Check my journal....old one of course.


----------



## Hoglander (Oct 21, 2009)

jchappj said:


> This is a cool looking routine. I'm gonna try it... how much was your increase on your bench?



Well, it's going to seem like a lot. When I started it I was just getting off a rotator cuff injury that had decreased my ability. So I shot up better than 60lbs. That was in 9  weeks and 14 workouts.

I'm going through it again right now after being off it for a month. I'm to workout number 9 I'm up another 20lbs. I do bench about every 5 days or so.

I like it because it works and it keeps me from over training my rotator cuff. I have a bad habit of doing to many sets.

I'm going to apply this program to other lifts.


----------

